# Cooking on a chimney starter



## andybigwood (Feb 24, 2014)

Anyone else done this?

I bought a couple of 'sale price' sirloin steaks this afternoon, and rather than fire up the WSM, I decided to use the weber chimney starter with a grid on top, and it worked fine!

Now, I know anyone looking in from the US is going to be thinking that you cant put a proper steak on top of a chimney starter because half of it won't cook cos it's too big 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Okay okay, so this was just a little UK sirloin, but I do plan on cooking some burgers on the chimney starter, and it looks fine for boiling a kettle whilst camping etc.

Just thought I'd share my chimney starter bbq experience.

Happy smokin' 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Andy.


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello Andy.  I could tell you stories but not on the open forums.  I see no reason that wouldn't work as a grill, especially with U.K. sirloin steaks.  You are pushing the boat out; GOOD for you!  There are NO rules except for food safety.  Glad you are experimenting.  That's the name of the game.  I feel I MUST repeat though, Follow food safety!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## darwin101 (Feb 24, 2014)

If it works, it works!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





      Sounds like a good idea instead of firing up big old grill.


----------



## andybigwood (Feb 25, 2014)

Also great for heating up a kettle for coffee


----------



## some bloke (Feb 25, 2014)

I have seen it done on another site - actually it's just given me an idea for cooking Chicharrones. They're small cubes of pork belly boiled in water; as the water evaporates, the fat that has rendered out starts shallow frying them and then as more fat renders out, they sort of deep fry. You end up with small golden cubes of crunchy, gooey, fatty goodness. I have done them in a wok on a camping stove in the garden but the chimney starter sounds like a better option. I'll post the results when I do them.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 25, 2014)

some bloke said:


> I have seen it done on another site - actually it's just given me an idea for cooking Chicharrones. They're small cubes of pork belly boiled in water; as the water evaporates, the fat that has rendered out starts shallow frying them and then as more fat renders out, they sort of deep fry. You end up with small golden cubes of crunchy, gooey, fatty goodness. I have done them in a wok on a camping stove in the garden but the chimney starter sounds like a better option. I'll post the results when I do them.


In the south, we call those cracklins!


----------



## foamheart (Feb 25, 2014)

Boy Scouts have been cooking on and with chimney starters and cast iron pots, well I assume for as long as chimneys have been around. I know I did it back in the '60's. There are even charts floating around with exact numbers of charcoals required for each temperature for a dutch oven. Like a 350 degree oven = 12 coals. Just an example. Someone was just discussing tables to cook upon the other day here.

The reason for cooking on a chimney starter is it is eco-friendly. You don't need natural fuel, chances of starting a brush or grass fire are slim, its easily cleaned up without leaving any visible scar upon the land. Besides it builds a cookable heat quickly. Of course the downside is the bulk and added weight of fuel.

Usually chimney starters are used in a long camp environment with a patrol or larger number of boys are camped. Find a local Scout leader and ask if he has any good recipes to share.


----------



## andybigwood (Feb 25, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Boy Scouts have been cooking on and with chimney starters and cast iron pots, well I assume for as long as chimneys have been around. I know I did it back in the '60's. There are even charts floating around with exact numbers of charcoals required for each temperature for a dutch oven. Like a 350 degree oven = 12 coals. Just an example. Someone was just discussing tables to cook upon the other day here.
> 
> The reason for cooking on a chimney starter is it is eco-friendly. You don't need natural fuel, chances of starting a brush or grass fire are slim, its easily cleaned up without leaving any visible scar upon the land. Besides it builds a cookable heat quickly. Of course the downside is the bulk and added weight of fuel.
> 
> Usually chimney starters are used in a long camp environment with a patrol or larger number of boys are camped. Find a local Scout leader and ask if he has any good recipes to share.


Just goes to show how far behind us brits are with technology in the realm of the open fire - I was a cub-scout in the late 60's and later on, a scout for a short period, and never in that time whilst camping, did I see anything resembling a chimney starter






We always had to build from scratch with paper, kindling pyramids, then adding larger pieces of wood.

Just wondering now what else we missed out on 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Either way, thanks for your input smoke bloke and Foamheart.

Happy smokin'!

Andy.


----------



## some bloke (Feb 25, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> In the south, we call those cracklins!


We get pork scratchings here as a snack in pubs - deep fried pig skin, served in a plastic bag like potato crisps or chips, basically. The Chiccarones are a chunk of belly, meat and all - is that what cracklings are like?


----------



## foamheart (Feb 25, 2014)

Exactly! Fried Pig skins are just pig skins, Cracklins are skin on bellies cut up and fried in their own lard. Its what is left over when you render lard.


----------



## andybigwood (Feb 25, 2014)

The term 'crackling' in the UK, is given to the salted skin and fat you would find on a pork shoulder/boston butt, which is served with a raosted pork shoulder.

Just noticed I am now a 'smoke blower' - when did that happen?


----------

